# MA Laws...help



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am confused as to Ma and DOT requirments. I have a HD2500 (GVW 9200) and Fisher 8'HD (700+lbs) and carry at least 1 JD snowblower (~400lbs) either in back or small trailer. Insurance insists on commercial reg and policy (also getting GL & umbrella) which brings me to the question of; What laws does that meen I have to adhere to.
-I never leave MA so dont think i need DOT#
-I can get extinguisher and stuff easy enough, no issue
-My gross weight will be over 10,001 the minute I load up and get in , so thats a bunch of BS
-My lightbar is a mini which is magnetically attached and not going to be permanenty mounted.
-It looks like I technically need a CDL? What type for 10,001-26,000 (usually trailer stuff)
-Magnetic signs are legit as is
-Do i need a commercial vehicle inspection sticker also?

WTF

GRANDVIEW I hope your reading this. I'm just about ready to say forget it after getting EIN#, LLC, advertising, bank accounts etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DOT numbers are free to get you should have one any way.
You have all the goodies for the truck now.
I don't think you need a CDL
NY State is just a safety inspection ,not sure about your state.

http://www.dfmurphy.com/MADOTAdoptsRegs


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

I did not think you needed CDL till over 26,000


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You don't need DOT numbers or a CDL.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

With commercial plates you need a DOT number. You do not need a CDL til 26,001 Lb


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great feedback as always. Thank you
Grandview, knew you'd be the first in, thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1310235 said:


> With commercial plates you need a DOT number.


Why?

He is under 10k GVWR. Private carrier. Stays intrastate.



> You are not required to register for a Massachusetts DOT number (MA DOT, Massachusetts DOT, MA State DOT) for a vehicle with a Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of 10,000-lbs and under.


http://www.glspermits.com/massachusettsdot_madot_mastatedot


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

he said he is over 10,001 and commercial, MA requires a DOT number, his company name and phone number on truck. 

$350 fine for not having 

AND

you need a DOT physical card. for trcks over 10,001 Lb


----------



## eze (Aug 23, 2010)

i am confused to as why will your gross weight be over 10001. your truck weighs about 6500 to 7000 so with a 800 lb plow a 400 lb blower and you 200. your only at 8400 lbs. if you did weigh 10.0001 then you would be overweight and have a whole new series of problems if you got stopped 
you dont need a cdl for your truck. 10,000 to 26000 requires a health card and are automatically registered as commercial vehicles by the registry you dont have a choice. Magnetic signs are a no go on commercial truck. they have to be permanent and on the door.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1310315 said:


> he said he is over 10,001 and commercial, MA requires a DOT number, his company name and phone number on truck.
> 
> $350 fine for not having
> 
> ...


HIS GVWR is 9200.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

eze;1310320 said:


> Magnetic signs are a no go on commercial truck. they have to be permanent and on the door.


Says who? Magnets are fine for FMCSR.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cretebaby;1310321 said:


> HIS GVWR is 9200.


My bad I saw the "over 10,001" but missed the GVW

good question, is it possible to get ticketed for being over GVW and will he then get ticketed for not complying with laws governing trucks over 10,001 GVW

Ive been weighed only once driving a dump truck. cost my boss $650 bucks He was to cheep to buy the over weight permit. PS it is not possable to have that dump truck even 1/2 way loaded and not need a weight permit. (just another tax)


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

They readily admit to a new focus on ma enforcement on small operators, so now a 3/4 ton like HD 2500 with GVW of 9200 is over 10,001 as soon as a grown man gets in w plow on since commercial operation is based on GCW and anything "combined" with a 9200lb truck is over the 10k limit. So if I understand correctly now I need medical card, safety equip, commercial insp, etc. What burns me is that I am technically now an interstate operator if on a day off I take this truck across state lines with my family for a vacation because I have commercial plates and GCW is over (and my wife is hot, how do I explain she's overweight..lol) Which technically means DOT # is needed Do I get busted if I peel off my snow removal signs for an August vacation in NH. Wouldnt care if I had a big international, but I drive a frigin pickup.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Plowmeister, now yor share my confusion. I thought I was good until I came across some of the language regarding combined weight. I said initially I'll just carry blower in the pickup and screw the trailer, solves problem?? Being told no because combination refers to anything added to gross vehicle inside, out, towed, doesn't matter if I'm in control of any weight over 10,001 then I have to comply with 10,001-26000 regulations.


----------



## eze (Aug 23, 2010)

in mass any trailer under 10,000 is considered a freebie towards your gcwr. I have a 21,500 gvw truck and haul a 9.990 gvw trailer and dont need a cdl. if i had a 10,001 lb trailer i would. I spent a good long time on the phone with a mas dot officer one day and this is what he told me


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You are jumping to a lot of conclusions here.

You can't get a 2500 over 10k without adding serious weight like a loaded salt spreader. 

Personal use is exempt from the DOT requirements.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

If you have DOT numbers you are never exempt and you will get popped if you are overloaded if the cop decides to be a ball buster. If you have a trailer on you have exceeded the 10k limit too. Not only would you need a med card, you would have to get an annual inspection and do pre trip inspections. At least thats what Officer Bates will tell you as he waits on the MA-CT line. And, trailers need a federal inspection stickers in MA too. How bout a leaky fuel can in the back when they tip it upside down? That's a $500.00 fine. BS.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is how it was explained to me:

Any vehicle or a COMBINATION of vehicles that is 10,001 lbs or greater requires a DOT#.

When I'm in my truck, technically I don't need one. When I hook my gooseneck up to my truck, I am over 10,001 lbs and require a DOT#.

I recently took a trip to CA in my truck while pulling a travel trailer. I called ahead to CHP to find out if I needed to cover or remove my DOT# and they said not to worry about it. If I did get pulled over, I should just explain to the officer that I was clearly on vacation.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snobgone;1310758 said:


> If you have DOT numbers you are never exempt


You are exempt anytime you are not over 10k GCWR or personal use.

That is why the numbers should be on magnets. Just take them off when you don't need them.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Cretebaby, HD2500 is 9200lbs naked. I put on a 750lb plow and that's 9950GCW right ? Then I fuel up and get in and am overweight right? So now I need all the crap right?


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Crete, maybe in Iowa but not here on the line. Our boy Bates would disagree because the plates are commercial and you cant just be DOT registered and not when its good for you. We get stopped with F150s from New York to Maine. Again, it mostly depends on who's stopping you and their interpretation.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

And how can I drive the same truck on my day off with my personal items and still potentially be over 10k and just take off magnets, doesn't that just defeat the whole purpose of the regs?


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Luckily I can still drive my son to the park in this state, he only weighs 25lbs


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

mpgall26;1310782 said:


> And how can I drive the same truck on my day off with my personal items and still potentially be over 10k and just take off magnets, doesn't that just defeat the whole purpose of the regs?


Now you are learning the system. I put a lot of "personal" miles on my truck.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

mpgall26;1310777 said:


> HD2500 is 9200lbs naked.


That's Gross Combined Weight (the max the vehicle can weigh when loaded), not curb weight.



> I put on a 750lb plow and that's 9950GCW right ? Then I fuel up and get in and am overweight right?


Only if the truck and its contents weigh 9200 lbs when you add the plow.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

GVW can refer to a truck and/or trailer. My truck has a GVW of 9900(SRW one ton) with a towing capacity of 14000lbs rated. I deliver firewood in a 14000GVW dump trailer. Combined(GCW) equals the sum of those 2 or 23900GCW. I am registered with Maine Comm Plates for 26000lbs for those days that I am abit over that combined weight. Empty, my truck and trailer combined are weighing just under 12k. Legally, I can carry a payload of 11,500 lbs and still be under GCW and with the 10% margin of error Maine DOT troopers use, I can get away with my registered 26k and as long as I am registered for that weight, they are happy.

In Maine-

1) I do not need a CDL
2) I do not DOT numbers
3) I do need commercial insurance
4) Truck needs inspections and trailer needs inpection too.
5) I do not need physical card

Now, if I was to take this rig out of state for business, whole different ball game

My point is, you need to do research within your own state laws.

Mainiac


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mpgall26;1310777 said:


> Cretebaby, HD2500 is 9200lbs naked. I put on a 750lb plow and that's 9950GCW right ? Then I fuel up and get in and am overweight right? So now I need all the crap right?


GVW is the FULLY loaded weight, NOT the empty weight of your truck. you truck probably only weighs about 6500 LB

plow and snow blower will not put you over GVW


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;1310879 said:


> GVW is the FULLY loaded weight, NOT the empty weight of your truck. you truck probably only weighs about 6500 LB
> 
> plow and snow blower will not put you over GVW





MidcoastMainiac;1310851 said:


> GVW can refer to a truck and/or trailer. My truck has a GVW of 9900(SRW one ton) with a towing capacity of 14000lbs rated. I deliver firewood in a 14000GVW dump trailer. Combined(GCW) equals the sum of those 2 or 23900GCW. I am registered with Maine Comm Plates for 26000lbs for those days that I am abit over that combined weight. Empty, my truck and trailer combined are weighing just under 12k. Legally, I can carry a payload of 11,500 lbs and still be under GCW and with the 10% margin of error Maine DOT troopers use, I can get away with my registered 26k and as long as I am registered for that weight, they are happy.
> 
> In Maine-
> 
> ...





MarkEagleUSA;1310831 said:


> That's Gross Combined Weight (the max the vehicle can weigh when loaded), not curb weight.
> 
> Only if the truck and its contents weigh 9200 lbs when you add the plow.


You all are confusing GVW with GVWR.

GVW= Actual weight. This is different every day.

GVWR is the number on the door sticker. It's 9200 for the OP. His actual weight would something like 8k. More when he adds the plow.

GVWR is the MAX the truck is _supposed_ to weigh.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snobgone;1310780 said:


> Crete, maybe in Iowa but not here on the line. Our boy Bates would disagree because the plates are commercial and you cant just be DOT registered and not when its good for you. We get stopped with F150s from New York to Maine. Again, it mostly depends on who's stopping you and their interpretation.


This is federal regulations. Not an Iowa vs CT vs MA thing.

The only ones that fall victim to "interpretation" are the one that don't know the laws and regulations to begin with.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cretebaby;1310885 said:


> You all are confusing GVW with GVWR.
> 
> GVW= Actual weight. This is different every day.
> 
> ...


I hate, HATE it when I am wrong and dispensing BAD info.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

cretebaby;1310886 said:


> This is federal regulations. Not an Iowa vs CT vs MA thing.
> 
> The only ones that fall victim to "interpretation" are the one that don't know the laws and regulations to begin with.[
> 
> ...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snobgone;1311075 said:


> Please come drive your truck here from Iowa then back & forth across the border in MA & CT so you can tell the cop that as he smiles and writes you the ticket. And I dont recall anyone vs. anything but a guy here in MA asking for advice.
> 
> Although it may be federal, it is still state mandated and each state has its own twists and interpretation of the federal laws. See the federal DOT around lately?


I would have no issue towing my camper back and forth over that border.

Like I said. It'll only be a problem for those that don't know the law.

Can't exepct someone that can't get the quote tags right to now the law as well.:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

....:waving:...Hi Crete.....Good advice once again......The Law is The Law and some people just don't get it.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1311096 said:


> ....:waving:...Hi Crete.....


Howdy Sir :salute:


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

mpgall26;1310704 said:


> They readily admit to a new focus on ma enforcement on small operators, so now a 3/4 ton like HD 2500 with GVW of 9200 is over 10,001 as soon as a grown man gets in w plow on since commercial operation is based on GCW and anything "combined" with a 9200lb truck is over the 10k limit. So if I understand correctly now I need medical card, safety equip, commercial insp, etc. What burns me is that I am technically now an interstate operator if on a day off I take this truck across state lines with my family for a vacation because I have commercial plates and GCW is over (and my wife is hot, how do I explain she's overweight..lol) Which technically means DOT # is needed Do I get busted if I peel off my snow removal signs for an August vacation in NH. Wouldnt care if I had a big international, but I drive a frigin pickup.


mpgall26, your truck does not weigh 9200 lbs., it probably weighs around 5000 lbs, the 9200 GVW is the weight rating of your truck with a maximum cargo load and passengers, so unless your constantly carrying 2 1/2 tons of cargo there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Crete for chimimg in and being open minded of my questions. After a couple smart ass comments from others about not knowing things I found other avenues to research my question. I figured this was the forum for the new guys to ask advice. If I knew the answers I wouldn't have asked.


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

cretebaby;1311088 said:


> I would have no issue towing my camper back and forth over that border.
> 
> Like I said. It'll only be a problem for those that don't know the law.
> 
> Can't exepct someone that can't get the quote tags right to now the law as well.:laughing:


Did you say camper? If this is your subtle way of asking me to go camping then hell ya, I'm in.

Gotta promise to talk DOT to me and correct my grammar.

Oh, and know is spelled with a "k" like in "know it all".

Just trying to share some of my local experience with the guy that is from this area.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snobgone;1311127 said:


> Did you say camper? If this is your subtle way of asking me to go camping then hell ya, I'm in.
> 
> Gotta promise to talk DOT to me and correct my grammar.
> 
> ...


Are you f'ed up in the head?


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

cretebaby;1311185 said:


> Are you f'ed up in the head?


c'mon, to do what we do, you know I am.


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

mpgall26;1310777 said:


> Cretebaby, HD2500 is 9200lbs naked. I put on a 750lb plow and that's 9950GCW right ? Then I fuel up and get in and am overweight right? So now I need all the crap right?


This thread is nuts ..... Since when does an unladen 2500 weigh # 9200 ? You have been given very bad information . That is the MAX the truck can weigh loaded . Anymore you will be overweight .

The truck weighs about 6K


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Raconteur;1311563 said:


> This thread is nuts ..... Since when does an unladen 2500 weigh # 9200 ? You have been given very bad information . That is the MAX the truck can weigh loaded . Anymore you will be overweight .
> 
> The truck weighs about 6K


We established that a while ago


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

snobgone;1311192 said:


> c'mon, to do what we do, you know I am.


LOL true that.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Scrap metal yard weight was 6100 including me, a few tools, and the filth.


----------

